# Paph. Uneme 'Littlefrog Alex' AM/AOS



## littlefrog (Aug 20, 2018)

Awarded a few days ago. This cross is delenatii x S. Gratrix The flower facing to the side is actually a bit better, not sure why I took the picture this way.

Judges liked this one (but not the other two leucochilum crosses I brought). Two flowers on one inflorescence, very nice color, excellent shape. 83 points. I would probably have gone a little lower myself, but I buttered them up with the other two lesser plants first so maybe the bar was lowered a bit... 

You'll see a fair number of 'Littlefrog Alex' or similar in my clonal names over the last year or so - this represents a plant that I either bought with my friend Alex Challis or rescued from his home after his untimely passing last summer.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 20, 2018)

a different 'take' on Vanda M Pearman. Very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2018)

Lovely, Rob, and congrats! A nice tribute to Alex.


----------



## RandyT (Aug 30, 2018)

Congratulations on the award and a nice way to remember Alex. What a wonderful friend you are!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 31, 2018)

Beautiful. Absolutely worth owning


----------

